# Random missfire



## Joshua Mctyre (Dec 14, 2018)

So I have an 06 GTO 6.0L. After havi g a new clutch installed, at the Chevrolet dealership, my engine light came on. The code was a random missfire. I have changed plugs and wires and the light is still on but every scanner that has read the codes just says random missfire. The car typically runs great, but this last week as I was coming home the car went into "safe mode". After turning the car off for a few minutes and restarting it ran fine but with the code still showing. I have been told this could be a bad ECU problem, can position sensor, crank position sensor, or coil packs. Please someone tell me how to fix this issue without breaking my bank and replacing everything..... thank you for your feedback.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Common on a 6.0 

Perform a camshaft crankshaft position sensor correlation relearn.

I have done this to 6.0 liters a dozen times.The one time it didnt work ,the engine was tron down for a timing chain


----------

